
BETA.ASP.NET review of changes - FrancescoRizzi
http://weblogs.asp.net/jgalloway/archive/2011/10/10/asp-net-website-redesign-beta-what-s-changed-why-and-how-you-can-make-it-better.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+jongalloway+%28Jon+Galloway%29
======
FrancescoRizzi
Aside from the home page.. am I the only thinking "Look: it's Facebook!" ?

------
nopal
The forums still look bad.

